# 5000 mcg of Biotin too much?



## yodie (Jan 23, 2007)

How much biotin do you take on a daily basis?

I started taking 5000 mcgs per day. Is this too much?


----------



## amwcah (Jan 23, 2007)

I don't think so.  I take this amount as well.


----------



## MzOptimistic (Jan 23, 2007)

I take 5000mcg as well, you should be okay


----------



## seraphinelle (Jan 23, 2007)

Hmm.. what does mcg stand for?

Never seen that before... 

I'm taking 1500 mg of MSM


----------



## yodie (Jan 23, 2007)

seraphinelle said:
			
		

> Hmm.. what does mcg stand for?
> 
> Never seen that before...
> 
> I'm taking 1500 mg.


 
not sure what mcg stands for. that's what my bottle says.


----------



## seraphinelle (Jan 23, 2007)

LOL, ok, 

I'm going to look it up, LOL, sounds metric but I've never come across it, and now it's going to bother me.


----------



## seraphinelle (Jan 23, 2007)

OK, mcg is the improper abbreviation of microgram, which is properly written as ug.

Which means if you're taking 5000mcg, that's 5mg.

****, 

So I'm taking a heap of MSM... 1500mg... DAMN


----------



## ChasingBliss (Jan 23, 2007)

I take 10,000 mcgs... from Freeda.


----------



## seeminglysweet (Jan 23, 2007)

i started off taking 6,000mcg and my face broke out in kind of a rash. It went away as soon as I stopped but just a warning.  But my nails did grow fast and strong within a week


----------



## MzOptimistic (Jan 23, 2007)

HoneyLemonDrop said:
			
		

> I take 10,000 mgs... from Freeda.


 
Honey, what are the results from taking 10,000 mcgs.  Is your hair growing faster or getting thicker?


----------



## yodie (Jan 23, 2007)

seraphinelle said:
			
		

> OK, mcg is the improper abbreviation of microgram, which is properly written as ug.
> 
> Which means if you're taking 5000mcg, that's 5mg.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for researching that for me. 
Is there a limit to how much I should take?


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Jan 23, 2007)

I take 2 5000 mcgs of Puritin's Prides super Biotin.


----------



## MzOptimistic (Jan 23, 2007)

seeminglysweet said:
			
		

> i started off taking 6,000mcg and my face broke out in kind of a rash. It went away as soon as I stopped but just a warning. But my nails did grow fast and strong within a week


 
I take 5000 mcg of biotin along with my other vitamins and I do not get breakouts.  I do not drink as much water as I should.  I drink maybe 1 or 2 glasses a day...If that much to be honest and my hair is growing fast.  Now, don't get me wrong water IS the key...it's just that I have a hard time drinking water and I'm in the process of making myself drink more but if I drink alot of water at work...I'm constantly going to the bathroom every 20 minutes and my boss office is right behind me so she sees me constantly getting up.  I try to drink 1 16oz of bottle water at work and them drink the rest that is required at home...that should be cool...but I honestly hate water


----------



## ChasingBliss (Jan 23, 2007)

tsmith said:
			
		

> Honey, what are the results from taking 10,000 mcgs.  Is your hair growing faster or getting thicker?



To be honest, my nails grow superfast when I'm taking them. As far as my hair goes, I am always doing so many things to encourage growth that I cannot isolate the biotin. I am sure there is a positive contribution though.  

Now I didnt notice thicker stronger hair when I started msm. eta: this was when I first started doing things for hair growth so it was easier to tell...

I noticed faster hair growth when  I was Surging and doing 40 minutes of cardio activity 4 days a week. 

Sorry I know you didnt ask me all that ...


----------



## yodie (Jan 23, 2007)

BeautifulWideEyes said:
			
		

> I take 2 5000 mcgs of Puritin's Prides super Biotin.


 
Did you see quick results?


----------



## yodie (Jan 23, 2007)

tsmith said:
			
		

> I take 5000 mcg of biotin along with my other vitamins and I do not get breakouts. I do not drink as much water as I should. I drink maybe 1 or 2 glasses a day...If that much to be honest and my hair is growing fast. Now, don't get me wrong water IS the key...it's just that I have a hard time drinking water and I'm in the process of making myself drink more but if I drink alot of water at work...I'm constantly going to the bathroom every 20 minutes and my boss office is right behind me so she sees me constantly getting up. I try to drink 1 16oz of bottle water at work and them drink the rest that is required at home...that should be cool...but I honestly hate water


 
Water is a struggle for me also in the winter months. I usually get in 64 oz. a day, but I really want to increase this. Try to drink a bottle when you get up. This will help to increase your intake. You can also get propel water and other things to add to it. 

Just an idea.


----------



## CaramelPrincezz (Jan 23, 2007)

I need to step my Biotin game up...I'm only taking 2 600mcg GNC tablets so 1200mcg in all. Yall takin almost 5 times as much as me. I just couldnt afford the 2500mcg when I got them (broke college student). I dont think its too much if all these people are takin that or more.


----------



## MzOptimistic (Jan 23, 2007)

raeshan said:
			
		

> Water is a struggle for me also in the winter months. I usually get in 64 oz. a day, but I really want to increase this. Try to drink a bottle when you get up. This will help to increase your intake. You can also get propel water and other things to add to it.
> 
> Just an idea.


 
right, right, right, I can drink the hell out of some propel water so I will rack up on some but at work when I was trying to drink water regularly, I was drinking 16 oz bottle water every 30 minutes or so and that had me running to the little girls room every 20 minutes but I'm going to drink a bottle when I get up in the morning, as you suggested.  Thanks


----------



## B_Phlyy (Jan 23, 2007)

I started off taking 5000 mcg, but I was inconsistent. Now I take 2 1000mcg every morning.


----------



## MzOptimistic (Jan 23, 2007)

HoneyLemonDrop said:
			
		

> To be honest, my nails grow superfast when I'm taking them. As far as my hair goes, I am always doing so many things to encourage growth that I cannot isolate the biotin. I am sure there is a positive contribution though.
> 
> Now I didnt notice thicker stronger hair when I started msm. eta: this was when I first started doing things for hair growth so it was easier to tell...
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for answering  my ? honey


----------



## Lavendar (Jan 23, 2007)

CaramelPrincezz said:
			
		

> I need to step my Biotin game up...I'm only taking 2 600mcg GNC tablets so 1200mcg in all. Yall takin almost 5 times as much as me. I just couldnt afford the 2500mcg when I got them (broke college student). I dont think its too much if all these people are takin that or more.


 
I take 5 mg (5000 mcg) biotin, 1 a day.  I take the vitamin shoppe brand.  It's only $4.19 for 120 capsules right now.  After taking it for about 1.5 months, my hair growth took off.


----------



## yodie (Jan 23, 2007)

Lavendar said:
			
		

> I take 5 mg (5000 mcg) biotin, 1 a day. I take the vitamin shoppe brand. It's only $4.19 for 120 capsules right now. After taking it for about 1.5 months, my hair growth took off.


 
This sounds good. started taking 5mg January 4th. Prayerfully, I'll see results by March. I have the GNC brand. They're 2500 mcg's each and come 120 per bottle, for $2 and change.  I'll try the Vitamin Shoppe Brand next time.


----------



## CaramelPrincezz (Jan 23, 2007)

raeshan said:
			
		

> This sounds good. started taking 5mg January 4th. Prayerfully, I'll see results by March. I have the GNC brand. *They're 2500 mcg's each and come 120 per bottle, for $2 and change.*  I'll try the Vitamin Shoppe Brand next time.



$2!!! I just went there Saturday and the 2500 mcg was like $17 so i got the 600 mcg for $6.99...I need to go back!


----------



## growinglong777 (Jan 24, 2007)

_I just ordered 5000 mcg of Biotin.from Puritans Pride.. Some other fine haired ladies on the board take this doseage, and states it helps thicken the strands and promote faster growing. Their hair is gorgeous.I will take them about 3 mos. and watch for the changes in my hair also _


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Jan 24, 2007)

I know this T-up has gotten me more growth than I normally get, but I'm not sure if the Nioxxin is the main culprit. My hair is definately comming in thicker and my nail need to be cut like every 2 wks.





			
				raeshan said:
			
		

> Did you see quick results?


----------



## naturallylovely (Jan 24, 2007)

that's how much i take...hopefully i'll start seeing some results really soon...


----------



## preciousjewel76 (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm going to start taking biotin (Puritan's Pride) because of you ladies!  I hope all goes well.


----------



## glamazon386 (Jan 24, 2007)

I take 2 5000 mcg pills a day. I haven't experienced any problems.


----------



## yodie (Jan 24, 2007)

CaramelPrincezz said:
			
		

> $2!!! I just went there Saturday and the 2500 mcg was like $17 so i got the 600 mcg for $6.99...I need to go back!


 
They have two different kinds of biotin. Look for the one in the blue/gray bottle.


----------



## yodie (Jan 24, 2007)

bmoreflyygirl said:
			
		

> I take 2 5000 mcg pills a day. I haven't experienced any problems.


 
Have you experienced any growth?


----------



## KiniKakes (Jan 24, 2007)

I take 7.5 mg (7500 mcg) and no negative side effects.


----------



## MissFallon (Jan 25, 2007)

KiniKakes said:
			
		

> I take 7.5 mg (7500 mcg) and no negative side effects.


 
Same here w/ no problems


----------



## yodie (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks ladies. I may increase mine by another 2500 mcg.

Here's to thicker hair!!


----------



## CurlyMoo (Sep 14, 2009)

Updates? I'm taking 10,000mcgs of Finest Natural Biotin. My head is itching and throbbing. I hope it's growth. I'm also Mega-tekking too.


----------



## bablou00 (Sep 15, 2009)

I have been taking 5000mcg since march or april and recently started taking 7500mcg with no ill effects. I drink a ton of water so maybe that helps!!! Not for sure if its doing much for my hair but Im gonna keep on taking it


----------



## Glamorous_chic (Sep 15, 2009)

i take 10mg/day. i have noticed that i do ocassionally break out, but noticed that since i started using acne washes and paying more attention to myskin, the blemeshes dont last as long. i have been inconsistent with use, and have tried to dedicate myself to taking it and my msm faithfully for 6 months, and review my progress then.


----------



## bxshayshay4u (Mar 18, 2010)

I just started taking 5000mcg today


----------



## MizzBrit (Mar 18, 2010)

geesh i only take 1000mcg a day..i may start increasing to 3000mcg soon


----------



## Bronxcutie (Mar 18, 2010)

I take 5000 mcg every day and it is working too well! LOL! The hair on my head is growing, but I find myself shaving much more.


----------



## *Muffin* (Mar 21, 2010)

A guy who seemed pretty knowledgeable at the vitamin shoppe says that most naturalist recommend at least 5mg (or 5000mcg) of biotin for stimulating healthier skin and hair production. He told me that he takes 7.5mg's (or 7500 mcg's) of biotin daily and he hasn't experienced problems. I told him that I was concerned about biotin because some people have experienced ill effects using it. He told me that a person can experience ill effects using any kind of supplement, whether natural or not, depending on the individual, and especially if too much is taken. His skin was flawless, btw. . But, long story short, 5000 mcg's seems pretty ok for a normal, healthy individual.


----------



## LushLox (Mar 21, 2010)

Is it okay to start at 5000mcg or is it better to work your way up to that dosage to get your body used to it?


----------



## nymane (Mar 21, 2010)

I've been taking 5,000mcg of biotin daily for a month now without any ill effects.


----------



## caramelma (Mar 21, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> Is it okay to start at 5000mcg or is it better to work your way up to that dosage to get your body used to it?


when I went up to 7.5 mg of biotin I just started when I finished my last bottle of the lower dosage and I have had no side effects and Always get compliments on my skin


----------



## SelfStyled (Mar 21, 2010)

Start low and go slow, and you should have no problems w/ taking Biotin. IMO to start at 5000mcg you are asking for problems. I would start:

1st week- 1000mcg
2nd week- 2000mcg
3rd week- 3000mcg

and so on....it gives your body time to adjust. This is the way I start any supplements. This is also how I taper if I think something does not agree with me, although the taper would be more aggressive.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 21, 2010)

I started with taking one 2500 mg a day and graduated up to two a day, for a total of 5,000mg a day; so far, so good!


----------



## hair4romheaven (Mar 21, 2010)

I've been taking 5mg daily I wonder if I step it up would be beneficial or will my body excrete the excess? :-/


----------



## pisceschica (Mar 22, 2010)

I used to take 4 5000 mcg pills but I cut it down to 2 daily.


----------



## *Muffin* (Mar 23, 2010)

SelfStyled said:


> Start low and go slow, and you should have no problems w/ taking Biotin. IMO to start at 5000mcg you are asking for problems. I would start:
> 
> 1st week- 1000mcg
> 2nd week- 2000mcg
> ...


 
SelfStyled is right. Adjusting to biotin sometimes causes weird affects. Today I felt shaky and light-headed, not to mention starving only 2 hours after I ate breakfast, which are symptoms of hypoglycemia (as I mentioned before, I'm taking 5mg's of biotin, which I started taking about 3 days ago). I did some research and spoke to a pharmacist at my local drugstore and he said it's most likely the biotin that's causing it. Biotin not only aides in healthy hair, skin, and nail growth, but it also has been proven to lower blood sugar levels in doses higher than 2.5mg's and is even at times given to those who have type 2 diabetes. Also, it aides in the digestion of carbohydrates and fats, so it makes you digest them more efficiently. Some bodies are more sensitive than others and take a while to adjust to a new routine, so just to be on the safe side, start with off with a lower dosage.


----------



## *Muffin* (Mar 23, 2010)

hair4romheaven said:


> I've been taking 5mg daily I wonder if I step it up would be beneficial or will my body excrete the excess? :-/


 
Biotin is a member of the B-complex family, which is a group of water-soluble vitamins. All water soluble vitamins are eventually excreted through the urine, so they don't cause build up in the body like minerals and fat-soluble vitamins in excess amounts. It just can be hard for some to adjust to higher dosages initially.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Apr 17, 2010)

I have been taking 10,000 mcg for the past two weeks. I was taking 5,000 but decided to take the jump. I have not received any ill effects but it has taken me two years to get this high of a dosage I started out with 300 mcg.


----------



## omachine (Apr 17, 2010)

i feel like such a wimp....i use a biotin supplement and another product that has biotin in it...my total intake is 750mcg...


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Apr 17, 2010)

my face broke out but still kept on until i realized my body wasn't adjusting even tough i was drinking half my weight in water each day. i might try to finish my 5000mcg bottle this summer since i'm fixed on retaining 2 inches, but i will likely take one every other day.


----------



## yodie (Apr 17, 2010)

I forgot that I even started this thread.
My update: Never stuck with biotin. I think I threw it in the back of the cabinet. Well, I pulled it out this past week and I plan to be faithful to it. I'm at 5000 mcg's per day. I take it with B complex and L-Cysteine. I need to add msm and probably silica to my regimen.


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Apr 17, 2010)

I take 5000mg every morning since Dec. I rarely eat bfast. I never experience any side effects at all. No break outs, upset stomachs, etc. My hair is def benefiting


----------



## soldierforhair (Apr 17, 2010)

I don't think it is too much the only side effect I have with Biotin is my facial hair is growing like crazy but hey my hair on my head is too so I just have to wax a liitle bit more until I reach my goals........


----------



## TLC1020 (Apr 18, 2010)

Started taking 5000mg of biotin today, hope to have no ill side effects .. Will check in periodically to give an update...


----------



## Enyo (Apr 18, 2010)

I take an extra 5mg of biotin on top of the the 2mg contained in my Maxi-Hair. I just started the extra biotin this month, but so far, I have not had any negative side-effects.


----------

